# Stone House Hospital/City of London Lunatic Asylum - 2011



## nelly (Nov 30, 2011)

Stone House Hospital, formerly the City of London Lunatic Asylum, was a hospital and former mental illness treatment facility in Stone, near Dartford, Kent







Stone House was originally constructed at a cost of £65,000 between 1862 and 1866 at the behest of the London Commissioners in Lunacy to provide for pauper lunatics from the London

The buildings were designed in a Tudor Revival architecture style by James Bunstone Bunning, and the facility accommodated 220 patients. The asylum grounds, at first 33 acres and later expanded to 140 acres included a working farm. 






After 1892, the asylum was able to take "private" patients (patients whose fees were paid by their families, or from pensions). The influx of private patients resulted in a budget surplus, and enabled expansion and improvements of the asylum's facilities. In 1924 the facility was renamed the City of London Mental Hospital, and in 1948 it was taken over by the new National Health Service and became known as Stone House Hospital. A 1998 assessment by Thames Healthcare suggested that the hospital was not suited for modern healthcare; plans for the hospital's closure were initiated in 2003 by West Kent NHS.






Among its most famous patients was the poet and composer Ivor Gurney, who resided there from 1922 until his death in 1937.

Closed in November 2007 and currently being redeveloped into luxury Houses/Flats



































































































































Thanks for taking the time
​


----------



## robbie1003 (Nov 30, 2011)

looks cool place,nice report.


----------



## skeleton key (Nov 30, 2011)

Pics are great mate  What a day indeed Asylums and morgues.What a combination 
SK


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 1, 2011)

Been waiting for this one! Top notch history and photos better than ever! Loving the panoramas, and that tower looks ace too!


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow, wow, and wow again. I wonder what happened to Sikorski?


----------



## Em_Ux (Dec 1, 2011)

Cracking report!

Thanks for sharing Nelly


----------



## smiler (Dec 1, 2011)

I like it when there’s more than one set of pics of a site taken on the same day and time but from a different perspective, Thanks.


----------



## sparky. (Dec 4, 2011)

Brilliant report great pics as always mate


----------



## Madaxe (Dec 4, 2011)

Brilliant work mate. Love the look of this place.
Did you see the empty flats and houses just outside the grounds too? Green and I had a little look around there a few weeks back.

Excellent pictures. Tower and halls look stunning.


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 6, 2011)

Madaxe said:


> Brilliant work mate. Love the look of this place.
> Did you see the empty flats and houses just outside the grounds too? Green and I had a little look around there a few weeks back.
> 
> Excellent pictures. Tower and halls look stunning.



Hello MA  Yeh was quite surprised at that as quite a bit and the big house too am informed its all the old nurses accomadation .
We did mean to go back and look at the big house but got carried away lol

SK


----------



## Saz123 (Dec 10, 2011)

great report!!


----------



## Pincheck (Dec 11, 2011)

nice mate


----------

